
Moonlight: Why the Mono Project Will Implement Silverlight for Linux - bootload
http://www.oreillynet.com/windows/blog/2007/05/moonlight_why_the_mono_project.html
======
nickb
Mono/Moonlight... what a pointless waste of time. These smart programmers are
spending their lives blindly copying MS products. I think this is programmer's
hell.

~~~
tuukkah
Well, they're paid to do it, and it's quite predictable. Suits some people ;-)

~~~
omouse
Fun > Money

